# Alex Gergely Mineville NY bottle



## 200glen (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Found this bottle recently. Any one ever seen one? or heard of him?


----------



## 200glen (May 3, 2012)

,


----------



## botlguy (May 3, 2012)

TERRIFIC picture bottle. Don't know anything about it but like it.


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2012)

Hey Arty,

 That's a nice one. I found bupkis on Alex, but believe that is a Hungarian name.

 Some of these guys likely quaffed one:














From.


----------



## Dansalata (May 3, 2012)

MY DAD AND HIS  BROTHERS WERE HUNGARIAN COAL MINERS IN PENNSYLVANIA...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 3, 2012)

That is a NIIIIIICE looking bottle. I am not a NY collector, but I would be interested in buying it if you are interested... I've been looking to put together a collection of blobs with animals embossed in the slug plate, and haven't come across any but this rooster until your post!


----------



## cookie (May 7, 2012)

Cool bottle....seen a lot of bottles from upstate NY but that is a 1st....congrats


----------



## flutterdew (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi. Yes I know who this is.. My Grandma's Brother. And yes, He was from Hungary.


----------



## flutterdew (Oct 27, 2015)

Alex Gergely is also my great Grandfather's name.


----------



## flutterdew (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, Alex Gergely was my great Uncle and My Great ,Great Grandfather......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2015)

I guess what your saying is a lot of your family was named after one another, a fairly common occurrence actually. Are they related to the bottler in question?


----------



## flutterdew (Nov 21, 2015)

yes they are. one is my great grandfather and the other my great uncle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 21, 2015)

That's nice family history for you Candy. Unfortunately, most of the people from a post this long ago may have left the site. surfaceone passed away a few years back, I know that. Do you have any of the bottles or other items of the time?


----------

